# I've been reading the forums and I have a few questions. -Tampa



## DylanBaxter (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello My name is Dylan and I'm new to the medical field. I've been reading on these forums since I singed up for my course at the end of May. I opted to get the whole package since I had no previous experience. I picked up a position in the front office of an urgent care, because it was shown to be a good idea to get your foot in the door. I've been doing that since mid June, and have learned a lot about how billing and coding works. It's nice to see the real world applications of what I am studying. I go to my chapter's meetings every month, that's where I was recommended this position. I do have a few questions about moving forward. 

I'm going to schedule my test for the month of December;  is this a realistic plan?

Just like everyone else I have not seen a job posting that takes new coders. With the schedule I work, I have days during the week I could spend as an intern/volunteer to gain experience. I've asked my supervisor if I could shadow someone in the company on my off days, and that was shot down imitatively. I live in the Tampa area, I can toss a rock from my house to the Moffitt center. 

My question would be whats a good way to gain that experience/opportunity? 

Obviously I won't have the productivity of a seasoned coder. But everyone starts out somewhere, and I just need someone to take a shot at me. 

From what I've seen on this forum I'm on the right track. But I just want to make sure, and want to see if there's anything I can do to be proactive  while studying; so I can have a position after I complete my certification and get my -A taken off. These events should happen within 90 days of one another. I also have a B.S. if that helps my situation at all.

Thanks for reading my long post, and for your feedback!!


----------



## sequester25@gmail.com (Aug 25, 2017)

I did the same process, but went about it a different way.

Before I was even hired I already started my coding/billing courses. When i got my interview I did make it clear as day that I wanted to become a coder and what was the likelihood I could get there at that office. The response was positive,but then negative as they were stating they only hire coders with at least 5-10 years of experience. I accepted the job anyways and did not say anything more about becoming a coder. As my courses progressed I started talking with the coding department (networking) and asking little coding questions here and there. Eight months later I was promoted to billing and this came about because I showed my Leads/Supervisors I was there to work and would ask for anything they wanted to throw at me. This is where I started to push bigger questions and impose mistakes in CPT/diagnosis codes so they would not get denied, which saves time. Again, asking for everything and anything they wanted to throw at me within my department and showing that they could depend on me and my knowledge that was still growing. I finished my coding courses and took my test the very next week after completion. I passed. I let my leads, the coding department, and even the president/CEO know I passed. Eight months into being a biller I was called in and given a coding position within my company. 

So...you are on the right track. Show your dependable. Ask for more and show you can complete what they ask of you. Start networking and get your certification as fast as you can. Stay strong.


----------



## daedolos (Aug 25, 2017)

If it's not too late, reschedule your test sooner so you get two shots at taking the test this calendar year with the same books.

Peace
@_*
Good luck


----------



## DylanBaxter (Aug 25, 2017)

sequester25@gmail.com said:


> I did the same process, but went about it a different way.
> 
> 
> So...you are on the right track. Show your dependable. Ask for more and show you can complete what they ask of you. Start networking and get your certification as fast as you can. Stay strong.



Thank you for letting me know how you got your start! The company I work at has an overarching billing office located in a different building that I work in. But I will start to offer suggestions like you mentioned. I've already noticed something that can be implemented form what I read on the forums. I'll have to double time reading my books and completing my online course. It seems like the best move for me now is to keep my name in the limelight and get the cert ASAP


----------



## DylanBaxter (Aug 25, 2017)

daedolos said:


> If it's not too late, reschedule your test sooner so you get two shots at taking the test this calendar year with the same books.
> 
> Peace
> @_*
> Good luck




That's a great point! I signed up to get more than one testing date so I should definitely utilize it. Maybe I'll get lucky the first time around too!


----------



## Codergirl93 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi there, 

For the removal of the 'A', you would need 2 years experience in the medical coding field. One of those years could be counted towards your schooling, I am not 100% sure if AAPC counts the course through them as one of the 1 years experience needed. But after your 2 years experience you would need to get your supervisor, manager, who ever you report to have them write you a letter on the companies letter head that you have completed 2 years of medical coding experience. After that your 'A' is removed  But they want 2 years experience. Once you take your certification and have your CPC-A there are instruction on how to remove your 'A'. 

Good luck!!


----------



## DylanBaxter (Aug 26, 2017)

Codergirl93 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For the removal of the 'A', you would need 2 years experience in the medical coding field. One of those years could be counted towards your schooling, I am not 100% sure if AAPC counts the course through them as one of the 1 years experience needed. But after your 2 years experience you would need to get your supervisor, manager, who ever you report to have them write you a letter on the companies letter head that you have completed 2 years of medical coding experience. After that your 'A' is removed  But they want 2 years experience. Once you take your certification and have your CPC-A there are instruction on how to remove your 'A'.
> 
> Good luck!!



Thank you! From what I've gathered the med term/A&P should count as one year; and the completion of Practicode counts as a year. I'm sure they don't hold the same weight out in the field. A off or not I still benefited from the material


----------

